# My new Buck CaddayPie Cadbury



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna call him Cowboy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice :hi5:  :thumb: :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice  congrats! :leap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

He looks like a nice one! You can have fun w/his name and naming kids! You gotta have some April babies.....Sweet Cadbury Egg.....Cadbury's Easter Egg....Cadbury's Chocolate Bunny....I could go on and on!! lol!! Dont' they make peeps too?? A WHOLE nother avenue! :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> He looks like a nice one! You can have fun w/his name and naming kids! You gotta have some April babies.....Sweet Cadbury Egg.....Cadbury's Easter Egg....Cadbury's Chocolate Bunny....I could go on and on!! lol!! Dont' they make peeps too?? A WHOLE nother avenue! :greengrin: :leap:


 :ROFL: Those are very good names :thumbup:


----------

